# Radeon R9 290X Pictured, Tested, Beats Titan



## btarunr (Sep 23, 2013)

Here are the first pictures of AMD's next-generation flagship graphics card, the Radeon R9 290X. If the naming caught you off-guard, our older article on AMD's new nomenclature could help. Pictured below is the AMD reference-design board of the R9 290X. It's big, and doesn't have too much going on with its design. At least it doesn't look Fisher Price like its predecessor. This reference design card is all that you'll be able to buy initially, and non-reference design cards could launch much later.

With its cooler taken apart, the PCB is signature AMD, you find digital-PWM voltage regulation, Volterra and CPL (Cooperbusmann) chippery, and, well, the more obvious components, the GPU and memory. The GPU, which many sources point at being built on the existing 28 nm silicon fab process, and looks significantly bigger than "Tahiti." The chip is surrounded by not twelve, but sixteen memory chips, which could indicate a 512-bit wide memory interface. At 6.00 GHz, we're talking about 384 GB/s of memory bandwidth. Other rumored specifications include 2,816 stream processors, four independent tessellation units, 176 TMUs, and anywhere between 32 and 64 ROPs. There's talk of DirectX 11.2 support. 



 

 

It gets better, the source also put out benchmark figures.



The R9 290X is significantly faster than NVIDIA's GeForce TITAN graphics card among the two games it was tested on, Aliens vs. Predators 3, and Battlefield 3. It all boils down to pricing. AMD could cash in on its performance premium, by overpricing the card much like it did with HD 7990 "Malta," or it could torch NVIDIA's high-end lineup by competitively pricing the card.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 23, 2013)

Anything that rises the the performance and lower the prizes are welcome!


----------



## jigar2speed (Sep 23, 2013)

Amazing - hope this brings down the pricing of TITAN and GTX 780 making things more competitive.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

It will cost half a human soul on release of course, if the final card does indeed beat a Titan. It's going to be severely overpriced, then a few months later (when NVidia release the GK110 without any parts disabled), it will drop in price to pre GTX7xx 7970 price.


----------



## amdftw (Sep 23, 2013)

Titanfall, booom!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 23, 2013)

AvP 3?


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It will cost half a human soul on release of course,



10 cents then. Seems like a good deal.

(i hate people)

EDIT. Seriously though, if this is correct it would be quite nice in any case.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Frick said:


> 10 cents then. Seems like a good deal.
> 
> (i hate people)



Haha  Anyone hoping this card releases with a reasonable price is delirious. It's going to be as badly priced as the Titan until somebody gets AMD off of the pedastal.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Sep 23, 2013)

Who cares if it beats a titan, many of my games had issues with amd, with nvidia my problems were solved.


----------



## Fragman (Sep 23, 2013)

What good is a new card when there drivers sucks totaly im gona change to nvidia for a while to see how that is going


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2013)

Fragman said:


> What good is a new card when there drivers sucks totaly im gona change to nvidia for a while to see how that is going



crack on over to the ass slappin line and stop trolling amd threads then

you too random number name dude


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Fragman said:


> What good is a new card when there drivers sucks totaly im gona change to nvidia for a while to see how that is going



I've been to both sides, cant say I'm impressed or disappointed with either. I just go where the best performance for my budget is, and so should everyone else.


----------



## Fragman (Sep 23, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> crack on over to the ass slappin line and stop trolling amd threads then
> 
> you too random number name dude



Hey im running amd 5870 crossfire right now and the amd catalyst drivers sucks


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Fragman said:


> Hey im running amd 5870 crossfire right now and the amd catalyst drivers sucks



My boss has been running 5770 crossfire for 4 years, and I've still yet to hear a complaint from him.


----------



## MuhammedAbdo (Sep 23, 2013)

The card tested is overclocked , the final silicon will probably be a little slower than Titan , in other words slightly faster than 780 or equal to it .


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 23, 2013)

MuhammedAbdo said:


> The card tested is overclocked , the final silicon will probably be a little slower than Titan , in other words slightly faster than 780 or equal to it .



Source? I'd like to know how much it was overclocked (if it was).


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Source? I'd like to know how much it was overclocked (if it was).



http://videocardz.com/45837/amd-hawaii-gpu-2816-stream-processors

_"That said we believe 1020 MHz (1GHz) clock was obtained with this mode enabled. The real clock is lower (around 900 MHz). Without Turbo R9 290X will be slower than TITAN."_


----------



## john_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Good numbers and if Kaveri is as strong as many expect it, especially in graphics (I am reading about 832 shaders), AMD is going to increase it's market share in gpus easily.

PS $600 from what I am reading, so don't be so sure that the price will be extremely high.
Don't forget than AMD has nothing over $400 if I am not mistaken. You can't have two models with $600 difference in price (I am not counting 7990) from $400 to $1000 because Nvidia is going to do a party in between these prices.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://videocardz.com/45837/amd-hawaii-gpu-2816-stream-processors
> 
> _"That said we believe 1020 MHz (1GHz) clock was obtained with this mode enabled. The real clock is lower (around 900 MHz). Without Turbo R9 290X will be slower than TITAN."_



They're talking out of there back-side.

They cant confirm anything and are just posting bits of guessing nothing concrete.  They have 9 articles with nothing solid other then speculations and guestimations.

"We believe" is another way of saying we have no clue.

No-one knows or has confirmed the base or the boost clocks.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2013)

Fragman said:


> Hey im running amd 5870 crossfire right now and the amd catalyst drivers sucks



works fine for me and has the last two yearsyeh really ,frame pacing just made it better but any further me trollin just pm me as this is off topic

As were both your posts in a new gen card release thread dude if you have a driver issue goto a driver issue thread and drop a complaint there because doing it here IS just trollin if you intend that or not



john_ said:


> Good numbers and if Kaveri is as strong as many expect it, especially in graphics (I am reading about 832 shaders), AMD is going to increase it's market share in gpus easily.
> 
> PS $600 from what I am reading, so don't be so sure that the price will be extremely high.
> Don't forget than AMD has nothing over $400 if I am not mistaken. You can't have two models with $600 difference in price (I am not counting 7990) from $400 to $1000 because Nvidia is going to do a party in between these prices.



wow i didnt see kaveri having that many shaders , that would make a nice steam box
im expecting to pay 450 -550uk notes for a R9 290X


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> works fine for me and has the last two yearsyeh really ,frame pacing just made it better but any further me trollin just pm me as this is off topic
> 
> As were both your posts in a new gen card release thread dude if you have a driver issue goto a driver issue thread and drop a complaint there because doing it here IS just trollin if you intend that or not
> 
> ...



I expect it to be competitavely priced based upon its performance against the 780. Somewhere in the £550 range sounds about right.


----------



## renz496 (Sep 23, 2013)

if the base performance indeed exceeding nvidia Titan i can see it will give pressure to drop the price of 780. but i doubt it will change the price of titan at all


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 23, 2013)

Meh, all of this is willy-waving until reputable reviewers have the actual cards in their hands. At the very least it should drop the price of the GeForce 700 series, which is what I'm looking forward to... been burned by crappy AMD drivers too many times.

And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.



Reference cards are designed for reference clocks. Nowhere does it say AMD or anyone else design their blower coolers to specifically support the temperatures generated from overclocking. That's what board partners and aftermarket coolers are for


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 23, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.


There will be plenty of cards with aftermarket coolers anyways


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Sep 23, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> Meh, all of this is willy-waving until reputable reviewers have the actual cards in their hands. At the very least it should drop the price of the GeForce 700 series, which is what I'm looking forward to... been burned by crappy AMD drivers too many times.
> 
> And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.


That is an ES card; the block shroud is not representative for the retail card.

I have my 7970's running at 1100/1500 (CCC Overdrive) and you can hear them during gaming (when you take the headphones off) but i wouldn't call that woosh unacceptable. It's not like my old X1900XT. Their reference coolers have improved.

Burned by drivers? That was an nVidia feature iirc...


----------



## Octavean (Sep 23, 2013)

amdftw said:


> Titanfall, booom!



Attack on Titan,.... 

Yeah I said it!!!


----------



## Supercrit (Sep 23, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.



At least the hot air will be exhausted out of the case, instead of spreading it inside the case. Problem is the dual-DVI that takes half of the ventilation area.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://videocardz.com/45837/amd-hawaii-gpu-2816-stream-processors
> 
> _"That said we believe 1020 MHz (1GHz) clock was obtained with this mode enabled. The real clock is lower (around 900 MHz). Without Turbo R9 290X will be slower than TITAN."_



Well if it turns out to be close to those figures, it is definitely a winner!  Although it should be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## ironwolf (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It will cost half a human soul on release of course, if the final card does indeed beat a Titan. It's going to be severely overpriced, then a few months later (when NVidia release the GK110 without any parts disabled), it will drop in price to pre GTX7xx 7970 price.


Dang.  I currently only have half a soul left.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

ironwolf said:


> Dang.  I currently only have half a soul left.



With two 780's, I'm afraid I'm no longer considered a member of humankind.


----------



## Akrian (Sep 23, 2013)

Give me 499-550$ price tag, and I will sell my 7970s, add some $$ and get at least 3 of those


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 23, 2013)

*I* predict $699......After a few months  Release $749 to $799 Good to...hopefully see it beats Titian... they had enough time to.  Anything less  would be meaning less.And they'd be a fool to sell it for less


----------



## vanyots (Sep 23, 2013)

No one mentioned it so far, but the thing I like the most is that this kind of performance is achieved with only one 8-pin and one 6-pin power connectors.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Haha  Anyone hoping this card releases with a reasonable price is delirious. It's going to be as badly priced as the Titan until somebody gets AMD off of the pedastal.


It says $600... But I am betting it will be around 780 pricing ($650-700).


----------



## Mombasa69 (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope the new Radeon doesn't come with a crappy looking cheap cooler and case, if so I'm going to wait for a decent 3rd party cooler.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> It says $600... But I am betting it will be around 780 pricing ($650-700).



If a default 900Mhz clock is true, and it strike blows with the Titan but keeps it's pacing against the 780, you're probably right, it will be there to mock the 780, its performance and price point.



Mombasa69 said:


> I hope the new Radeon doesn't come with a crappy looking cheap cooler and case, if so I'm going to wait for a decent 3rd party cooler.



From experience, water coolers prefer reference cards. Less wasted money, better compatibility.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope they go for a cooler similar to the one on the 6970 but with better performance and if they added 1 more phase to the vrm I'll buy it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 23, 2013)

To those that keep trolling "Titanfall" etc.... 

_What do you expect?_  We should all fully expect AMD's *next gen* release to beat Nvidia's *last gen* king.  Despite it's name the Titan is still nothing more than a huge die compute centric Kepler card.  The architecture is OLD.

I'm disappointed that in those benchmarks, AMD's card doesn't win EVERY metric.  If you look at the source material - now password protected from web site DGNerdy(?) the new AMD card loses to Titan by 10% in Bioshock Infinite.  It doesn't beat it hands down and that's bad news.

This is AMD's next gen release - *it has to be the best*.  If it's not - it's frankly very disappointing.  I want it to destroy Titan.  Then i can go and buy a single AMD gpu and play with the voltage and not worry about Nvidia's bloody nanny state gfx card protection meddling.

I hope these benchmarks are wrong.  I hope the card is _better_.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2013)

*


buildzoid said:



			I hope they go for a cooler similar to the one on the 6970 but with better performance
		
Click to expand...

*
You cant be serious....

a facepalm'able worthy comment if i ever heard one...

Heres the 6970....








and heres the R9 290X pictured in the first post.







'More performance' would mean you require a pilots license, a space suit, and ear protection because that leaf blower will be blowing so hard it will defy any laws of gravity and launch your PC into the stratosphere and deafen you in the process.


----------



## john_ (Sep 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> To those that keep trolling "Titanfall" etc....
> 
> _What do you expect?_  We should all fully expect AMD's *next gen* release to beat Nvidia's *last gen* king.  Despite it's name the Titan is still nothing more than a huge die compute centric Kepler card.  The architecture is OLD.
> 
> ...



I can understand your thinking but you are wrong because

- We are still at 28nm
- The core is much smaller
- You can't expect a card to win in every game because many games are written that way that a specific architecture have the advantage, even if it is worst than the competition.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> To those that keep trolling "Titanfall" etc....
> 
> _What do you expect?_  We should all fully expect AMD's *next gen* release to beat Nvidia's *last gen* king.  Despite it's name the Titan is still nothing more than a huge die compute centric Kepler card.  The architecture is OLD.
> 
> ...



Agreed a 100%, GK110 is over 18 months old and I cannot believe what I see here, 2~10% lead in a couple of old games (AvP3? wtf...) does not make this card "significantly faster", this card cannot be the successor to the 7970...

Either these benchmarks are fake or that's a severely under performing ES card they have there, AMD needs to release a card that soundly beats Kepler at a reasonable price, otherwise they're setting themselves up for failure come Q1'14 when Maxwell is released, and we can expect another round of $650~1000 cards from the green team...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

john_ said:


> I can understand your thinking but you are wrong because
> 
> - We are still at 28nm
> - The core is much smaller
> - You can't expect a card to win in every game because many games are written that way that a specific architecture have the advantage, even if it is worst than the competition.



AMD has to counter-bitch-slap NVidia for Titan and gimped Titan(780), regardless of die size and 28nm, AMD NEEDS to provide a bitch-slap, or face being second, only this time they have no 7990 to grasp on to for fastest singe card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Agreed a 100%, GK110 is over 18 months old and I cannot believe what I see here, 2~10% lead in a couple of old games (AvP3? wtf...) does not make this card "significantly faster", this card cannot be the successor to the 7970...
> 
> Either these benchmarks are fake or that's a severely under performing ES card they have there, AMD needs to release a card that soundly beats Kepler at a reasonable price, otherwise they're setting themselves up for failure come Q1'14 when Maxwell is released, and we can expect another round of $650~1000 cards from the green team...



Q1 14 id laugh but on a phone thats tricky (sort this please wizz) oh and the green camp is prob aiming at 800-1200 for maxwell wait and see again insert chuckles.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 23, 2013)

john_ said:


> I can understand your thinking but you are wrong because
> 
> - We are still at 28nm
> - The core is much smaller
> - You can't expect a card to win in every game because many games are written that way that a specific architecture have the advantage, even if it is worst than the competition.



I'm not wrong in my suppositions.

Core size is far less relevant than what the die space comprises of.  It's still reckoned to be one of AMD's biggest dies.  So 28nm or not, the* efficiency of the architecture* is paramount.

Bioshock is also an AMD sponsored title - should play _better_ on their hardware, not worse.

There is no point in AMD releasing a card that cannot comfortably surpass the competitors flagship.  The early benches also show that the Titan beats the unnamed Radeon card in every synthetic benchmark (and I know we all know benchmarks mean nothing).

I guess we all need to see what happens on Wednesday.  I'm not surprised if it beats Nvidia's greatest in most metrics.  But again, clocks and maximum overhead play a huge role.

Hell, an overclocked well cooled 780 beats a stock Titan.

If I'm wrong and it doesn't hump Titan, I really hope it has a lot of headroom (some sources say it doesn't).  It will be a bit dull if the two cards are close.


----------



## wickedcricket (Sep 23, 2013)

wooooaaahh! GTX 780's £10 less straight away! I hope THIS will start the price avalanche


----------



## john_ (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> AMD has to counter-bitch-slap NVidia for Titan and gimped Titan(780), regardless of die size and 28nm, AMD NEEDS to provide a bitch-slap, or face being second, only this time they have no 7990 to grasp on to for fastest singe card.



No they don't. Remember HD4870 and HD4850? They weren't faster, but they where way cheaper. Especially HD4850 was a $199 dream. Nvidia was running scared to cut the prices for it's new cards only 1-2 weeks after it introduced them. AMD today is using the same rhetoric. They say that they don't target the ultra enthusiast market and they don't believe in very big cores (Hawaii is big but much smaller than Titan). AMD is preparing to do again the same HD4000 trick to Nvidia. Not the best performance, only excellent performance at an unbeatable price. Add to this the game bundles and ...this could be fun.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You cant be serious....
> 
> a facepalm'able worthy comment if i ever heard one...
> 
> ...



Sure the leaked cooler design looks really similar but that doesn't mean the retail one will. And there are ways to make that blower design cool better without being a as loud as a jet.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Sure the leaked cooler design looks really similar but that doesn't mean the retail one will. And there are ways to make that blower design cool better without being a as loud as a jet.


LOL, that is surely a 'glass half full' approach...


----------



## john_ (Sep 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not wrong in my suppositions.
> 
> Core size is far less relevant than what the die space comprises of.  It's still reckoned to be one of AMD's biggest dies.  So 28nm or not, the* efficiency of the architecture* is paramount.



30% smaller is not something... small. Efficiency will be much better than Nvidia's even if it loses in one or two benchmarks or/and one or two games.



> Bioshock is also an AMD sponsored title - should play _better_ on their hardware, not worse.



That was always the "problem" with AMD. They don't ensure that the titles they sponsor will play better on AMD hardware than on Nvidia hardware. Nvidia on the other hand will ensure that if you use AMD hardware you will have to wait for 2 or 3 patches before playing the game. Think about it. TressFX running on Nvidia hardware. If it was an Nvidia feature the feature would have been disabled with AMD hardware or the game would be running on single digit fps.




> There is no point in AMD releasing a card that cannot comfortably surpass the competitors flagship.  The early benches also show that the Titan beats the unnamed Radeon card in every synthetic benchmark (and I know we all know benchmarks mean nothing).



As I said in a previous post, HD4000. It wasn't better but it was at a price that no one could resist. It could be losing in fps by a few frames here and there, but in the end it will win easily in overall fps/$.
Let me add something here. I do understand why you say that a company needs the top card. Someone reads the Titan's review and then goes out and buys a GT640 expecting to get a small Titan. Well this is changing with APUs. Low end market is changing from very important to non existing. 



> I guess we all need to see what happens on Wednesday.  I'm not surprised if it beats Nvidia's greatest in most metrics.  But again, clocks and maximum overhead play a huge role.
> 
> Hell, an overclocked well cooled 780 beats a stock Titan.







> If I'm wrong and it doesn't hump Titan, I really hope it has a lot of headroom (some sources say it doesn't).  It will be a bit dull if the two cards are close.



It will have a strong game bundle and a much lower price. Nothing more in my opinion, and hopefully performance close or equal to Titan.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy shit the PR of bundling the game Titanfall would be awesome


----------



## Patriot (Sep 23, 2013)

douglatins said:


> Holy shit the PR of bundling the game Titanfall would be awesome



One hell of a PR stunt... 
I agree that would be awesome.


----------



## Pedro Lisboa (Sep 23, 2013)

*Price drop of GTX 780*

I hope that AMD will put the new GPU around  $650,00 and it beat GTX 780,because Nvidia will drop the price of GTX 780 and I will buy a Classified for less than $600,00 .
AMD drivers suck and I want buy a GTX 780 Classy to replace my old GTX 580.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 23, 2013)

My optimisms:  The R9 290X (reference) could provide 25-30% improvement over the 7970Ghz numbers than W1zzard showed in his GTX780 reference review at 2560x.  Offer improved/efficient PowerTune/Boost ability, while provide OEM headroom for higher variants. Provide a 250W TDP with improvements for tessellation. MSRP of $550, OEM's price up to $600.  A strong game bundle that includes BF4?

If AMD refrains/redirects from a direct conjectures to Titan, and just via to emphasize its' performance/value comparative to the GTX780 they'll hold the upper hand.  At this point it's hard to tell if Nvidia will or capable to contend on price, it depends if GK110 production provides for a good volume of 12-SMX spec parts.  My thinking is Nvidia will come to market with a 10 or 11-SMX part to fill the nothingness between the GTX770-780.  Figure AMD will have probably 3, perhaps 4 cards holding between $370-550.  I think Nvidia hopes there's enough faithful that believe GK110's that if even further gelded offer virtue just based on its' thoroughbred stock.




Pedro Lisboa said:


> I will buy a Classified for less than $600,00


So, if they drop 15% after 4 months or basically you would be paying $6.25 a week since the release that feels like a better deal?  To me you would've been better off jumping in right away, and unload the GTX580 at that time, as now you'll get less (than the $100 savings) for the GTX580 in a resale. Plus I'll be surprise if a EVGA Classified drops to $600 before say November and then you're even more upside down.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

Pedro Lisboa said:


> I hope that AMD will put the new GPU around  $650,00 and it beat GTX 780,because Nvidia will drop the price of GTX 780 and I will buy a Classified for less than $600,00 .
> AMD drivers suck and I want buy a GTX 780 Classy to replace my old GTX 580.


That card is made for LN2 overclocking, why would you pay the premium for that card when others will reach the same clocks for less money? Just get an EVGA 780 with the ACX cooler and save yourself some money.


----------



## sunweb (Sep 23, 2013)

Octavean said:


> Attack on Titan,....
> 
> Yeah I said it!!!



Right on the spot =) especially if prices will be the same as for HD7xxx. Its strange that Nvidia are from East yet they never heard how Titans fall, with one precise strike, a tactics that Armin made for Misaka to execute under Dot's grand scheme.


----------



## Pedro Lisboa (Sep 23, 2013)

*GTX 780 price drop*

"That card is made for LN2 overclocking, why would you pay the premium for that card when others will reach the same clocks for less money? Just get an EVGA 780 with the ACX cooler and save yourself some money."

I read that Classy parts are better quality and durability than GTX reference parts.
In Portugal during Summer we have temperatures around 45º and GPU's suffer badly during gameplay and reach 85º and more on air (depends of model).
My GTX 580 died this year with 2,5 years and I sent it to EVGA for RMA (10 year guarantee) and yhey gave me a new one .


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Haha  Anyone hoping this card releases with a reasonable price is delirious. It's going to be as badly priced as the Titan until somebody gets AMD off of the pedastal.



If around $600 it not really over priced for example the ATI 9800 was around that price back in the day. Yes even $600 is pricey for me but if i want it i will save for it.

Sure i like see lower prices but i bet it's cost nVidia and AMD money trying to get some thing new released.

Just hope it not silly TITAN pricing as they do nd to make a good profit too and as seen as you want them to b as good or better than nVidia they need good profit.

I just hope it's on par and the reference gets company's making 3rd party coolers for it


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Haha  Anyone hoping this card releases with a reasonable price is delirious. It's going to be as badly priced as the Titan until somebody gets AMD off of the pedastal.



You know this how? Twice I've read AMD comments about this. Once they said that they aren't releasing a card over $600. Another comments was that they aren't releasing any "enthusiast" cards like Titan. I think the latter comment also has to do with price.

I expect this card to cost between $549-$599. If not? Oh well, I'll let the market settle for a month or so and see where prices are then.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 23, 2013)

For those who are comparing amd drivers quality against nvidia drivers: here is a little test. 

step 1: Go to these 2 forums (threads are sorted by date):
http://forums.amd.com/game/categories.cfm?catid=454&FTVAR_SORT=date&FTVAR_SORTORDER=asc
https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/33/geforce-drivers/?orderBy=created-DESC

step 2: Compare the seriousness of issues.

step 3: Profit!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

Worst. Litmus. Test. Ever.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It's going to be as badly priced as the Titan until somebody gets AMD off of the pedastal.


WTF does that mean?  Complains Nvidia price badly but AMD price to high?  Somebody High alright!



erocker said:


> You know this how? Twice I've read AMD comments about this...


What you said is part of the veracity of such a direction, the other is what we've seen as 7970-7950 pricing in the 8 or so weeks!  Plenty of Tahiti parts pricing between $180 and 280!  I can't see how a company that would/can sell a 28Nm part for those prices, can then justify a part that 18% larger with 25-30% improvement, and believe a 50% increase asking price even over the supposed $400 price a Ghz is holding today is supportable!

I wasn’t happy with AMD’s Tahiti XT release part price, but at the time given lots of things like TSMC 28Nm production issues/yield, the price increase TSMC piled on, and other things like increase in memory and Bus there were some defense.  This time AMD just needs to stick to their winning formula.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Worst. Litmus. Test. Ever.



Meh, you gotta make use of driver support forums somehow.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> What you said is part of the veracity of such a direction, the other is what we've seen as 7970-7950 pricing in the 8 or so weeks!  Plenty of Tahiti parts pricing between $180 and 280!  I can't see how a company that would/can sell a 28Nm part for those prices, can then justify a part that 18% larger with 25-30% improvement, and believe a 50% increase asking price even over the supposed $400 price a Ghz is holding today is supportable!
> 
> I wasn’t happy with AMD’s Tahiti XT release part price, but at the time given lots of things like TSMC 28Nm production issues/yield, the price increase TSMC piled on, and other things like increase in memory and Bus there were some defense.  This time AMD just needs to stick to their winning formula.



I didn't like the Tahiti's XT price either but I don't know, maybe we were spoiled a little bit. I remember x850XT's, 6800 Ultra's and the like going for $500-600 bucks and then competition got fierce for a while in the pricing department.

I am hoping this happens again and Nvidia's current pricing is just the high point in a succession of peaks and valleys. Fingers crossed AMD doesn't base pricing on that structure.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 23, 2013)

AMD don't really have the premium brand to get away with high prices anyway, the FX-9590 and 7990 (even with eight games included) are proof of that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 23, 2013)

What boggles my mind is the 5+1 VRM phases. Heck my Sapphire has 7+2(which admittedly is one more than reference tho) Seems odd to be cutting back on VRM stages.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2013)

Same as Tahiti with same-ish power usage.

Tahiti:






Hawaii: (same VRM setup and more caps)


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> I didn't like the Tahiti's XT price either but I don't know, maybe we were spoiled a little bit. I remember x850XT's, 6800 Ultra's and the like going for $500-600 bucks and then competition got fierce for a while in the pricing department.
> 
> I am hoping this happens again and Nvidia's current pricing is just the high point in a succession of peaks and valleys. Fingers crossed AMD doesn't base pricing on that structure.



As Tech evolves we should see performance increase while cost go down.  The idea that Nvidia brought some new Über segment to justify a place for a gaming iteration of the GK110, I believe AMD knows they don't want to get strung into that.  It (Titan) will disappear as a History lesson.   

Matt Skynner said, "So this next-generation line is targeting more of the enthusiast market versus the ultra-enthusiast one."

AMD sat by and watch Nvidia sell GTX480/580 for $500, while their 6970 with 10% less performance asked $380 and they didn't get earn much traction for it even in a down economy.  I think that was part of AMD's motivation for the Tahiti XT price which was justified to bring price parity. And, yes Nvidia pulled the rug from under them when a GK104 size chip got them, this time the tables are turned…


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 23, 2013)

You forgot that when HD 5870 was launched, it costs aprox 350$. I remember because I bought one after my 4870X2 failed. And same performance.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 23, 2013)

What are the chances this GUY got the New AMD gpu and AMD didn't slap an NDA on him?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2013)

I am just glad to see dual BIOS switch. Performance, power consumption, specifications...don't really interest me much, really.



arbiter said:


> What are the chances this GUY got the New AMD gpu and AMD didn't slap an NDA on him?




Meh. Since we get this sort of info about almost all parts that are soon to be released, who cares? I want to see these cards now, before BF3 launch. We need some software to push sales of these cards.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Since we get this sort of info about almost all parts that are soon to be released, who cares? I want to see these cards now, before BF3 launch. We need some software to push sales of these cards.



I think that ship sailed in October 25 2011.

Most likely availability will coincide with Battlefield 4

DIGITIMES - AMD Hawaii-based graphics cards to mass ship in October


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2013)

Im just sitting here watching some squirm and just laugh. Just as long as my retailer has two R9 290x's ill be happy as can be... hurry amd the cash is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 24, 2013)

Casecutter said:
			
		

> What you said is part of the veracity of such a direction, the other is what we've seen as 7970-7950 pricing in the 8 or so weeks!  Plenty of Tahiti parts pricing between $180 and 280!  I can't see how a company that would/can sell a 28Nm part for those prices, can then justify a part that 18% larger with 25-30% improvement, and believe a 50% increase asking price even over the supposed $400 price a Ghz is holding today is supportable!



The yields for silicon scale according to transistor count  much more than the size of the silicon and the gpu will have around 40% more silicon so the yields will be a bit more than 40% lower. That's why a full gk 110 cost so much more than a gk104.


----------



## parkerm35 (Sep 24, 2013)

*????*



m6tzg6r said:


> Who cares if it beats a titan, many of my games had issues with amd, with nvidia my problems were solved.



What games did you have problems with? I have 40+ games on steam, and my 7970 has had no problem with any of them.


----------



## parkerm35 (Sep 24, 2013)

*????*



Fragman said:


> What good is a new card when there drivers sucks totaly im gona change to nvidia for a while to see how that is going



Seriously, what a load of s***e. AMD have had the best performance increases from their drivers this last year, and more often than not, are releasing them before NVidia.

Troll!!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

parkerm35 said:


> Seriously, what a load of s***e. AMD have had the best performance increases from their drivers this last year, and more often than not, are releasing them before NVidia.
> 
> Troll!!


says the dude with three posts in almost as many years that glosses over the microstutter issues that plagued cfx for some  and still does in Multi monitor configs. Before is pretty relative too... They both seem to consistntly release drivers and betas.

Being serious, there were issues with both camps at times. He posted an extreme and so are you if we are being truthful.


Go back in your hole troll of the troll. Lol!


----------



## parkerm35 (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> says the dude with three posts in almost as many years that glosses over the microstutter issues that plagued cfx for some  and still does in Multi monitor configs. Before is pretty relative too... They both seem to consistntly release drivers and betas.
> 
> Being serious, there were issues with both camps at times. He posted an extreme and so are you if we are being truthful.
> 
> ...



Notice your nice NVidia card there! On here to troll an AMD related thread because your beloved NVidia has been derailed, or just because you know you have been ripped off by a company you swear by? Enjoy your overpriced 780.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, I've owned more amd cards than you have read about online... Lets not go there. 

Truth of the matter is, I run at 2560x1440, and need the horsepower, bandwidth and vram, of a 780 to power through my games at my (highest) settings. If amd had a SINGLE gpu solution powerful enough, I would likely be on that side. 

So, since in my current situation amd cannot provide a suitable solution for my needs, I moved to nvidia.


----------



## XNine (Sep 24, 2013)

Assimilator said:


> And on the topic of crappiness, AMD need to get rid of that POS blower cooler. It works fine at stock clocks, but as soon as you try squeezing an overclock out of it you need to push the fan speeds to unacceptable noise levels to keep the card reasonably cool.



Not a concern for most OCer's in the first place, as most actually watercool to get the real performance.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 24, 2013)

Definitely buying 1 if the price is right 

So many egotistical trolls on this site now


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm super stoked for these new cards.  I'm seriously thinking of selling one of my 7970s now and putting that money toward one of these!  

I can't wait for W1zz's review


----------



## EpicShweetness (Sep 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I've been to both sides, cant say I'm impressed or disappointed with either. I just go where the best performance for my budget is, and so should everyone else.



Ya I agree with this, each side has it's pro's and cons. The office computer is powered by Nvidia, and my main rig is powered by AMD. You should damn well know each has a pro, and each has a con, so being bias is just incompetent.

Otherwise on the performance of the card, it's looking good, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 24, 2013)

AMD setting up the demos for GPU14


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 24, 2013)

parkerm35 said:


> What games did you have problems with? I have 40+ games on steam, and my 7970 has had no problem with any of them.



I thing he means the PhysX enabled ones. I also hate when I cannot play those games at full quality because of this.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 24, 2013)

Where are the Hula girls 






one of the GPU14 banner


----------



## dom99 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm selling my 6950 to get one of these, but only if the price is what I deem to be reasonable. Here in the UK the gtx 780 can be bought for ~£470 on a good day. If they sell it for £400 I will get one.

I have always had good experiences with ATI/AMD cards from starting with the HD 4850. I bought a reference gtx 670 on release a while ago and was utterly disapointed with the build quality, it felt so cheap compared to the AMD reference cards so I sent it back, plus the fan was too loud


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2013)

dom99 said:


> I'm selling my 6950 to get one of these, but only if the price is what I deem to be reasonable. Here in the UK the gtx 780 can be bought for ~£470 on a good day. If they sell it for £400 I will get one.
> 
> I have always had good experiences with ATI/AMD cards from starting with the HD 4850. I bought a reference gtx 670 on release a while ago and was utterly disapointed with the build quality, it felt so cheap compared to the AMD reference cards so I sent it back, plus the fan was too loud



Dont get your hopes up on pricing. You're probably going to want to wait for 3-6 months and then the card will be sold for a reasonable price reflecting its performance.


----------



## dom99 (Sep 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Dont get your hopes up on pricing. You're probably going to want to wait for 3-6 months and then the card will be sold for a reasonable price reflecting its performance.



The fact is you can get crossfire 7970s clocked at over 1ghz for ~£450 from here

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-...hz-gddr5-1010mhz-2048-cores-4x-dp-dvi-d-dvi-i

Therefore they cant be selling the current generation cards at HALF the price of the new ones where there wont even be much performance difference. Considering just getting this 7970 actually it seems like good value for £232


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2013)

dom99 said:


> they cant be selling the current generation cards at HALF the price of the new ones where there wont even be much performance difference. Considering just getting this 7970 actually it seems like good value for £232



Yes they can.

It's an open market and they'll charge what they want too.  I'll be surprised though if it's anything more expensive than the GTX 780.  My (admittedly factory water cooled) HD7970 retailed at £600 here in UK.  I bought it for £520.  
I think the standard 7970's retailed between £400-450.

And something needs to be addressed about some general comments- there is sweet f*ck all wrong with single AMD gfx card support.  However they did and may still do (my concern) have issues with crossfire.  That was the whole friggin reason i sold my two water cooled 7970's.  Let's not be children and pretend there wasn't an issue and likewise, let's not be arseholes and just say AMD drivers are shite.

:shadedshu

Like I say single card driver support is fine and dandy.


----------



## Colihx2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not exactly happy about the Dual DVI connection.

Water cooling the card will no longer turn it into a single slot card.

Hopefully some non-reference designs could mitigate this.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 24, 2013)

dom99 said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-...hz-gddr5-1010mhz-2048-cores-4x-dp-dvi-d-dvi-i



Dude, that's *MORE THAN HALF* the price of an 780GTX!!


----------



## Phobia9651 (Sep 24, 2013)

john_ said:


> No they don't. Remember HD4870 and HD4850? They weren't faster, but they where way cheaper. Especially HD4850 was a $199 dream. Nvidia was running scared to cut the prices for it's new cards only 1-2 weeks after it introduced them. AMD today is using the same rhetoric. They say that they don't target the ultra enthusiast market and they don't believe in very big cores (Hawaii is big but much smaller than Titan). AMD is preparing to do again the same HD4000 trick to Nvidia. Not the best performance, only excellent performance at an unbeatable price. Add to this the game bundles and ...this could be fun.



I sure hope you're right John, but the $ 650 MSRP of the 290X indicates otherwise


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2013)

urza26 said:


> I sure hope you're right John, but the $ 650 MSRP of the 290X indicates otherwise



Where is this $650 MSRP information?


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Where is this $650 MSRP information?



All that was mentioned is that AMD are not aiming to price their Hawaii GPU in the Ultra High-End Enthusiast range. I suppose that was basis for a guesstimates on all these leaked-news sites.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Sep 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Where is this $650 MSRP information?



I read that on various other tech sites ($ 600-650 actually). But now that I think of it, it might be just based on rumors.
I still hope the scenario John mentioned comes true.


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeeeeoooow. I cant wait to move back to AMD, always(mostly) had AMD/ATI in my main rig but went with Nvidia last time.  Just doesnt feel the same. Looks like my 680 Lightning is on the market.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 24, 2013)

If this beats my 780, I'm buying one by dec-jan.


----------



## Fx (Sep 24, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> Who cares if it beats a titan, many of my games had issues with amd, with nvidia my problems were solved.



Cool story. Been running AMD for years myself without any problem of note.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 24, 2013)

Fx said:


> Cool story. Been running AMD for years myself without any problem of note.



Horses for courses this though fella, I said the same yesterday then tried win 8 again ,,facepalm is all im saying .
back to 7 until I've a single R9  and win 8.1 is out , curse your optimism Mailman you convinced me for half a day.


----------



## Pedro Lisboa (Sep 24, 2013)

*R9 beats GTX 780 aftermarket ???*

I need a new GPU to replace my old GTX 580 and I'm waiting for the release of R9 to take a decision.
If price will be around 600,00 euros like GTX 780 aftermarket,my doubt is : R9 will beat GTX 780 ???


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 24, 2013)

i feel high power usage here


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 24, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> i feel high power usage here



i could'nt care less so long as my psu can handle it  and it oc's like a beast (TPU not EPU)but your probably wrong anyway if rumours are to be believed and this is "as" or more efficient than prior alternate vendor cards.

oh hang on you were just trollin werent you, helpful comment dude:shadedshu


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 24, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> The yields for silicon scale according to transistor count  much more than the size of the silicon and the gpu will have around 40% more silicon so the yields will be a bit more than 40% lower. That's why a full gk 110 cost so much more than a gk104.


Looking to learn here...

So to number of transistors within the die (chip) has more effect on what each chip costs, and more than the number of die’s they harvest form each wafer? I always thought whatever they (AMD/TSMC) feel can be create within the die is free (within limits).   Unless such increase also increase the amount of discarded area between those die's, but I always figured that waste is basically accounted for by the 18% growth from each harvested candidate.  

From what you're saying a GK110 which that it has less transistors is less costly to produce, even though the each physical harvested die is much larger?


----------



## N3M3515 (Sep 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not wrong in my suppositions.
> 
> Core size is far less relevant than what the die space comprises of.  It's still reckoned to be one of AMD's biggest dies.  So 28nm or not, the* efficiency of the architecture* is paramount.
> 
> ...



Acording to those benchs, next gen amd is about 38% faster than 7970Ghz Ed. That's not bad considering 6970 was about 20% faster than 5870, which happens to be the same case since both where on the same node. What's the big tragedy then?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

84% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 24, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Looking to learn here...
> 
> So to number of transistors within the die (chip) has more effect on what each chip costs, and more than the number of die’s they harvest form each wafer? I always thought whatever they (AMD/TSMC) feel can be create within the die is free (within limits).   Unless such increase also increase the amount of discarded area between those die's, but I always figured that waste is basically accounted for by the 18% growth from each harvested candidate.
> 
> From what you're saying a GK110 which that it has less transistors is less costly to produce, even though the each physical harvested die is much larger?



As you increase individual die size less can be made per wafer.
As you increase transistor density the chance of a failing transistor increases as imperfections cause sections to fail completely or not perform upto speed
So density/complexity and die size x node size /maturity = price per chip to amd


----------



## razaron (Sep 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> I didn't like the Tahiti's XT price either but I don't know, maybe we were spoiled a little bit. I remember x850XT's, 6800 Ultra's and the like going for $500-600 bucks and then competition got fierce for a while in the pricing department.
> 
> I am hoping this happens again and Nvidia's current pricing is just the high point in a succession of peaks and valleys. Fingers crossed AMD doesn't base pricing on that structure.


I was bored so I factored in inflation. $500 in 2005 (6800 Ultra) is worth $598.76 in 2013. According to this, anyway.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2013)

razaron said:


> I was bored so I factored in inflation. $500 in 2005 (6800 Ultra) is worth $598.76 in 2013. According to this, anyway.



Seems pretty spot-on.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 24, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> As you increase individual die size less can be made per wafer.
> As you increase transistor density the chance of a failing transistor increases as imperfections cause sections to fail completely or not perform upto speed
> So density/complexity and die size x node size /maturity = price per chip to amd


Agree completely with that way of stating it...  What AMD has on its side at this time is maturity of process.  Something that was solely missing when TSMC and AMD went with what amounted to "risk production back" in late 2011 and into 2012 to get Tahiti.   I believe those same issues side-lined the GK100,  while we didn't see a GK110 about till Q4 2012 as a Tesla K20 part, while Titian took till Feb 21, 2013.

I would agree if they tried this revision of architecture and on a die shrink (20Nm) it would be too much, they get it worked-out-here and then basically then spin it down to 20Nm with some other optimization through "Pirate Islands" and they minimize risk.  Not like AMD did debuting a whole new GCN architecture on a die-shrink.  I think the price increase for the harvested chips will be consonant if not improved.  And why I maintain the rational AMD will harvest 3 true derivatives, not just a XT/LE, but more what Nvidia did with a GK104.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 84% of all statistics are made up on the spot.



And only 20% of those are accurate.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> And only 20% of those are accurate.



Seriously beat me to it.  Dang it!


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> And only 20% of those are accurate.



Five out of ten dentists agree.


----------



## Lou007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Allow me to put it into perspective for you, in New Zealand a Titan starts at $1890 as does a Gtx690 and a gtx780 will go for about $1350. A Radeon 7990 will set you back a cool $1190. Now with that said can you honestly say a Titan is worth that premium? If the R9 290X is priced at the 7990 price point which if I'm not mistaken is what the suit from AMD said would happen, then why would you even bother with NVIDIA products.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 24, 2013)

Lou007 said:


> Allow me to put it into perspective for you, in New Zealand a Titan starts at $1890 as does a Gtx690 and a gtx780 will go for about $1350. A Radeon 7990 will set you back a cool $1190. Now with that said can you honestly say a Titan is worth that premium.



Surely you see nvidia were and are in a hard place with titan they left dp compute performance in so could only price it so low without quadro buyers feeling ripped yet there only plan now involves a whole new process paradym shift ie tsv connected edram onto a v hot typically gpu , danger will Robinson. 
I am very eager to see how 2014 pans out all in.

Im still on for one of these but it will have to stretch the 7970 a fair bit as at 1080p I can get away with a ghz 7970  and value before epeen counts to me.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 24, 2013)

Matt Skynner: Corporate Vice President & GM said:
			
		

> They’re coming in Q4. I can’t reveal a pricepoint but we’re looking at more traditional enthusiast GPU pricepoints. We’re not targeting a $999 single GPU solution like our competition because we believe not a lot of people have that $999. We normally address what we call the ultra-enthusiast segment with a dual-GPU offering like the 7990. So this next-generation line is targeting more of the enthusiast market versus the ultra-enthusiast one



I know companies don't always follow common sense but here is a thought.

7990 is selling for as low as $599-$649 now.  So taking that statement id be surprise if it was priced higher then there dual-gpu solution.

Less than 22hrs to go


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 24, 2013)

Lou007 said:


> Allow me to put it into perspective for you, in New Zealand a Titan starts at $1890 as does a Gtx690 and a gtx780 will go for about $1350. A Radeon 7990 will set you back a cool $1190. Now with that said can you honestly say a Titan is worth that premium? If the R9 290X is priced at the 7990 price point which if I'm not mistaken is what the suit from AMD said would happen, then why would you even bother with NVIDIA products.



Sucks to live in middle earth then, move closer to civilization.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 25, 2013)

fluffmeister said:


> sucks to live in middle earth then, move closer to civilization.



15 yards for unnecessary roughness!!!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 25, 2013)

Tonight at midnight eastern or midnight oceanic time? Is W1zz in Hawaii, or has he had the card and posting a review?


When will I get GTA5 on PC with one of these?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope this card does away with the biggest thing I hated about Tahiti - the recessed die.  Tahiti is the only GPU with the die below the level of the shim, making all but 79xx-specific coolers incompatible with it.  You can't use a universal cooler on a 79xx card, and you can't use a 79xx cooler on any other card.  I'm using copper shims with my MCW82's, but it's far from an optimal solution for thermal conductivity.  For the good of making coolers more compatible, I hope that the Tahiti recessed core was a one time thing.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 25, 2013)

Steevo said:


> Tonight at midnight eastern or midnight oceanic time? Is W1zz in Hawaii, or has he had the card and posting a review?
> 
> 
> When will I get GTA5 on PC with one of these?



Its at 9:00am Hawaii local time..

Here is the webcast livestream link.  It should have a timer countdown to your time-zone.
*AMD Webcasts Product Showcase at GPU '14*

In-case you miss it. It will be posted on AMD YouTube channel afterwards.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Its at 9:00am Hawaii local time..
> 
> Here is the webcast livestream link.  It should have a timer countdown to your time-zone.
> *AMD Webcasts Product Showcase at GPU '14*
> ...



15Min. away.  currently live


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 25, 2013)

Apparently YouTube didn't like the song selection so it shut it down

The new link to the livestream is

http://bit.ly/gpu2014
or
http://www.livestream.com/amdlivestream


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 25, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Apparently YouTube didn't like the song selection so it shut it down
> 
> The new link to the livestream is
> 
> ...




sorry my bad watchin 2 streams wasnt going well before ,they work

let me know when yall know


----------



## KranK_ (Sep 27, 2013)

*Hmm?*

Where are the benchmarks of the Titan beating the  R9 290X? The Titan beats it in quite a few benchmarks.If this is all ATI has...they are in trouble.


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2013)

KranK_ said:


> Where are the benchmarks of the Titan beating the  R9 290X? The Titan beats it in quite a few benchmarks.If this is all ATI has...they are in trouble.



How so? We're working on leaked and rumored benchmarks that seem to be saying just the opposite.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 27, 2013)

KranK_ said:


> Where are the benchmarks of the Titan beating the  R9 290X? The Titan beats it in quite a few benchmarks.If this is all ATI has...they are in trouble.



At the price point that the R9 290X is rumored to be, losing a few (or even a lot) benchmarks to Titan wouldn't matter.


----------



## KranK_ (Sep 27, 2013)

amdftw said:


> Titanfall, booom!



Its about as fast as an overclocked GTX 780....why are people impressed by that?



TRWOV said:


> At the price point that the R9 290X is rumored to be, losing a few (or even a lot) benchmarks to Titan wouldn't matter.



I'm underwhelmed by the  R9 290X....thought it would be much faster.



erocker said:


> How so? We're working on leaked and rumored benchmarks that seem to be saying just the opposite.



http://www.game-debate.com/blog/index.php?b_id=9080&author=Syed1234&title=R9 290 X few benchmarks.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 27, 2013)

How can anyone be underwhelmed or overwhelmed?  

Or whelmed in any manner?

We haven't see any real verified independent testing!?!?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2013)

Krank - Welcome to TPU

Please do not double or triple post as this is against our forum guidelines. Please use the "Edit", "Multi-Quote" or "Quote" features.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2013)

KranK_ said:


> http://www.game-debate.com/blog/index.php?b_id=9080&author=Syed1234&title=R9 290 X few benchmarks.


why are all those games tested with no AA? Not sure how much that will change things but i dont know anyone that buys a $600-$1000 gpu that doesn't use AA. Silly testing there.


----------



## sweet (Oct 2, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> why are all those games tested with no AA? Not sure how much that will change things but i dont know anyone that buys a $600-$1000 gpu that doesn't use AA. Silly testing there.



Completely agree 
One of the improvement of R9 290X comparing to 7970 is the addition of 2 more raster engines, which help a lot in high AA situations. Benching the card with no AA is simply pointless.


----------



## anubis44 (Oct 13, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> Who cares if it beats a titan, many of my games had issues with amd, with nvidia my problems were solved.



Funny. I had to go from a GTX670 to a Radeon 7950 to solve issues with my 3 monitor setup, so go figure.


----------



## john_ (Oct 13, 2013)

The funny thing here is that if Mantle succeeds and if AMD with the help of the consoles becomes the primary platform for developing games, in 2-3 years we will be blaming Nvidia for their unstable and buggy drivers. Not to mention if AMD starts... influencing developers the way Nvidia was meant to influence them in the past.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2013)

man so much BS from people who have not even used AMD in the last couple of years.
they have really changed and are doing their best with drivers. i havent had a major issue in a long time. true people have diff driver versions that they stick to, but they are continually trying. and TAKING FEEDBACK.

tbh, i had more driver probs with my gts450 than i ever did with my HD 4650 or my current 7790.
my GTS450 might have even actually even died from the 14. something drivers.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> man so much BS from people who have not even used AMD in the last couple of years.
> they have really changed and are doing their best with drivers. i havent had a major issue in a long time. true people have diff driver versions that they stick to, but they are continually trying. and TAKING FEEDBACK.
> 
> tbh, i had more driver probs with my gts450 than i ever did with my HD 4650 or my current 7790.
> my GTS450 might have even actually even died from the 14. something drivers.



Exactly what I've kept saying.

My friend with his HD 4770 had absolutely no issues with it in the 4 years he's had it, except for the it being built cheap, since it as a model Gigabyte cheaped out on and used less VRAs and low quality VRAM... and that has nothing to do with AMD.

Another friend of mine is building a i7 4820K rig right now, and he'll be going for a R9 280X CFX, can't wait to bench that beast.

As for me, I don't know what I'll be getting, I want to see the price/performance both Hawaiis bring, and if it's better than a GTX 770 (what I originally wanted, now irrelevant because of R9 280X), I'll save up for one of them.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> man so much BS from people who have not even used AMD in the last couple of years.
> they have really changed and are doing their best with drivers. i havent had a major issue in a long time. true people have diff driver versions that they stick to, but they are continually trying. and TAKING FEEDBACK.
> 
> tbh, i had more driver probs with my gts450 than i ever did with my HD 4650 or my current 7790.
> my GTS450 might have even actually even died from the 14. something drivers.



Do agree, I'm looking to change to AMD next from Nvidia even though I used to be a Nvidia fanboy. Too many issues in the past year that have been (at least I think) driver related with my card. Before that it was great though.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> man so much BS from people who have not even used AMD in the last couple of years.
> they have really changed and are doing their best with drivers. i havent had a major issue in a long time. true people have diff driver versions that they stick to, but they are continually trying. and TAKING FEEDBACK.
> 
> tbh, i had more driver probs with my gts450 than i ever did with my HD 4650 or my current 7790.
> my GTS450 might have even actually even died from the 14. something drivers.



really? i just feel more comfortable with nvidia driver and so far i feel like its little bit more stable than AMD
but if AMD could make stable and simple driver i consider to try this card


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> I want to see the price/performance both Hawaiis bring, and if it's better than a GTX 770 (what I originally wanted, now irrelevant because of R9 280X), I'll save up for one of them.



It should blow the 770 out of the water in performance but expect pricing at 25-35% higher.


----------



## radrok (Oct 13, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It should blow the 770 out of the water in performance but expect pricing at 25-35% higher.



Well I would atleast expect that!


----------



## anubis44 (Oct 13, 2013)

dom99 said:


> I'm selling my 6950 to get one of these, but only if the price is what I deem to be reasonable.
> 
> I have always had good experiences with ATI/AMD cards from starting with the HD 4850.



Yes, the 4850 was the most kick-ass card to come out of ATI/AMD since the 9800. That card restored my confidence in AMD. For $190 in September of 2008, AMD gave you a card that could thoroughly crush a 9800GT, so I recommended it to my friends, and they all bought 4850s. My best friend only just recently finally retired his single-slot Diamond 4850 (this past September) with a 7870 (a Gigabyte Windforce 7870 on sale for <$200)! That means his 4850 served his gaming needs for 5 solid years. It still works perfectly, and I'm planning on putting it in my father-in-law's computer, as he really doesn't even need what it can do, but it'll be a nice step up from the ancient nVidia 6600GT currently in his machine.


----------



## anubis44 (Nov 13, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> really? i just feel more comfortable with nvidia driver and so far i feel like its little bit more stable than AMD
> but if AMD could make stable and simple driver i consider to try this card



My 7950 has been rock solid stable in all my games since I bought it. AMD's drivers are excellent these days, and it looks like they're going to stay that way, as the new management seems to have gotten their act together.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 13, 2013)

anubis44 said:


> My 7950 has been rock solid stable in all my games since I bought it. AMD's drivers are excellent these days, and it looks like they're going to stay that way, as the new management seems to have gotten their act together.



I agree.  

Being a long time EVGA Nvidia buyer I can appreciate that when I had a issue all I had to do was fill out a report and next driver release the issue was fixed and hasn't show up since.  
Something I got use to being fix or broken with every Nvidia driver update.


----------

